# HiWay Hobby, the Next Generation



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The son of the former owner of HiWay Hobby, who was the manager of the store, will be opening a new hobby shop soon. It'll be a smaller place in a row of stores, but will feature the kind of sci fi/fantasy kits and collectibles HHH used to carry, plus modeling supplies, and that friendly "let's argue about Voyager" atmosphere we loved about HiWay Hobby. The new place is about a half hour north of the old place.

Anthony hopes to open in February:

*Next Generation Hobbies
1388 King's Highway
Sugar Loaf, NY
10981*

May I say, _*WOOHOO!!!*_


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Sure wish I had a place like that around here. All I have is a Hobbytown USA. One employee tried to tell me the Moebius J2 was a repop of the PL kit that came out in the 60's. (sigh......)


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey that sounds great! Even a little closer to me now.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Sure wish I had a place like that around here. All I have is a Hobbytown USA. One employee tried to tell me the Moebius J2 was a repop of the PL kit that came out in the 60's. (sigh......)


When he told you that could you detect the smell of elderberries, m.e.k. or bong water upon his breath??!?!?

There used to be a Hobbytown USA near me. They moved to a "smaller store but with a better location" which was 15 more miles away. They were out of business within 6 months...

Glad to hear that John's neighborhood is getting a new shop with an experienced staff. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Man, I feel old...

I remember first joining the board and ordering some DVD's from Anthony. You know, when they were actually shipping by mail.

Anthony is a great guy and I hope that his business skyrockets!


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be there JP. Perhaps the re-birth of SCI-FI WEEK?


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Will there be a wall dedicated to displaying John and Eric's models?


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

> "Will there be a wall dedicated to displaying John and Eric's models?"


Every once in a while.....ok by me. But Sci-Fi week displays more than just John and my models. Its open to anyone, cant imagine Anthony doing things different. I wish this new shop well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Drat! Still about 4 hours away.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just checked out the route on Google Earth - it's gonna be a 35 mile drive for me! I might not be visiting quite as often as I used to.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Just stock up more on the trips that you do make


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

2 hour drive for me. Come on John, you still have it easy.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, easiER. :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Sure wish I had a place like that around here. All I have is a Hobbytown USA. One employee tried to tell me the Moebius J2 was a repop of the PL kit that came out in the 60's. (sigh......)


Well, that's like the old days of hobby shops where rumors were as good as gold.

Makes you wonder if maybe they should start hiring employees who are familiar with all the direct, company released information that is available ON THE FRAKKIN' INTERNET!!!!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

John P said:


> The son of the former owner of HiWay Hobby, who was the manager of the store, will be opening a new hobby shop soon. It'll be a smaller place in a row of stores, but will feature the kind of sci fi/fantasy kits and collectibles HHH used to carry, plus modeling supplies, and that friendly "let's argue about Voyager" atmosphere we loved about HiWay Hobby. The new place is about a half hour north of the old place.
> 
> Anthony hopes to open in February:
> 
> ...


I'll have to check it out when it opens.Thanks for posting the 411 John:thumbsup:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

I am fortunate where I live we have two hobby stores that are going strong and both have great inventories. One has an inventory that is unbelievable especially with WWII planes, tanks, ships and large section of Railroad stuff as well. I hope they stay around for a long time to come.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm SO looking forward to going! VERY exciting news. When one turbolift door closes, another one opens!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, folks, the spirit of HiWay Hobby is back!

Anthony (scifiguy) will be open to the public this Saturday at 10AM to 1PM!

_*Next Generation Hobbies*_
1388 Kings Hwy, 
Sugar Loaf, NY 10981

Grand opening to come in May


----------



## j03rx8 (Feb 22, 2011)

hi, 
i just wanted to know if anyone could help me with something? i have a few cars from the the late 80s and early 90s called "record breakers" world of speed. i have one that i can not find anywhere. it is the movie batmobile model and i cant seem to find anything about it price wise or if others have it. if anyone could help that would be great. thank u


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey it's only 3 hours one way for me...


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

j03rx8 said:


> ....it is the movie batmobile model and i cant seem to find anything about it price wise or if others have it....


Dang thread hijackers!!!! Which Batman movie?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What's that got to do with my friend's new store opening? Ya got questions about something, start a new thread.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I hope this Hobby shop makes it. One way to insure that it does is that many of the old and loyal customers shop there. I know if may be a little more difficult to get there but Anthony is going to need ongoing customers if this store is to survive and I hope it does. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## scifiguy (Oct 19, 1999)

John P said:


> Okay, folks, the spirit of HiWay Hobby is back!
> 
> Anthony (scifiguy) will be open to the public this Saturday at 10AM to 1PM!
> 
> ...


Thanks John! It's been a long time since I have been here. I goofed when I posted the hours. I will be opening at 10am and closing at 5pm. I am looking forward to seeing old friends and also new faces. I never thought I would be able to do it but I have had so much support from everybody. My Dad, Mom and my wife to be were all a major help on getting this thing going! :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I wondered about those hours!

Ralph and I plan to be there. It'll be a nice symmetry - we were there closing day of HHH.


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

j03rx8 said:


> it is the movie batmobile model and i cant seem to find anything about it price wise or if others have it. if anyone could help that would be great. thank u


Wow, sounds like he needs the help of a good hobby shop. Just, perhaps, Anthony could help him.

There, back on topic.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Can we buy online from the new shop?


----------



## scifiguy (Oct 19, 1999)

modelgeek said:


> Can we buy online from the new shop?


I sell some stuff on eBay, but there is way more stuff in the store.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

See you there scifiguy.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yikes, it was an 80-mile round trip for me! But the countryside - NY farmland - is gorgeous up there. I was officially the first customer on opening day.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

80 miles.........luxury.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

What did you buy John?


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

80 miles, a piece of cake. I have to go about 120 in either direction in order to find a real hobby shop now.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> What did you buy John?


All the updated Trek reissues - 1701-B, Reliant, KBop and the ol' Rom BoP. I've been waiting to get them so I could buy them from Anthony.

I didn't get the clear 1701-D, though - not paying $50 for something I already have 10 of just because it's clear.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

"I didn't get the clear 1701-D, though - not paying $50 for something I already have 10 of just because it's clear. "

It does have sweet aztec decals. FYI.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I actually _enjoy _painting the aztec on the D!


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

By hand or tape mask and airbrush?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hand. Yeah, it's not sharp and perfect, but neither are the raised lines. And the nearness of the colors helps hide any goofs .


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I see, very nice. 

My hands shake, dont know if I could do that.


----------



## scifiguy (Oct 19, 1999)

I forgot to mention our Facebook page! Please join!  http://www.facebook.com/nextgenerationhobbies


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Bummer, no longer a lunch hour jaunt.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Chuck said:


> Bummer, no longer a lunch hour jaunt.


Yeah, I know the feeling. It's now a round trip that's over two hundred miles for me. 

Sean


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

cireskul said:


> I see, very nice.
> 
> My hands shake, dont know if I could do that.


I've hand painted a couple too, it's actually pretty easy and foolproof with the raised lines. Totally worth the time to take a crack at it


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

SJF said:


> Yeah, I know the feeling. It's now a round trip that's over two hundred miles for me.
> 
> Sean


Sean maybe we could meet sometime and do a daytrip there and split the gas money. Maybe where 81 and 80 meet and go from there..Jeff


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

modelgeek said:


> Sean maybe we could meet sometime and do a daytrip there and split the gas money. Maybe where 81 and 80 meet and go from there..Jeff


If you do, let me know. I haven't seen my pal Sean since he moved to PA!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Hey, that sounds cool. But paying Anthony's new store (and John P) a visit is just not in the cards for the forseeable future, thanks to being strapped for cash (as usual). 

Sean


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Went to Next Generation Hobbies on Thursday. Great store. Althougj not nearly as big as Hy Way, its just as big or bigger with regards to character personality, thanks to Anthony. He has really utilized the space efficiently to carry a great selection of cars, planes and of course sci fi. This country suvives on small business and this store is a testement to that. Having been a Hy Way customer since 1958 all I can say is I wish Anthony great success for another 50 years. Great store, check it out!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think I can cut 5 miles off my next trip by not getting lost. :lol:


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

VERY HAPPY to hear about this! Honestly, I have been missing Hiway Hobby for some time, as I no longer have any place close to me that has the model-making supplies that I need. I remember going there as a child (I also remember the PREVIOUS store located a little further south on Route 17). I'll be making a trip there very soon for certain.

Best of luck in the new business venture!


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Hell, I would never find Sugar Loaf, NY, much less the hobby shop!


----------

